

Dreamliner's woes pile up - yread
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/businesstechnology/2013713745_dreamliner19.html

======
bediger
The telling quote from the article: _"But the amount of stuff we are finding
is horrible. We shouldn't be dealing with this many issues this late in the
program."_

You don't suppose this "amount of stuff" or "this many issues this late"
derive from lack of engineering talent? I mean, the defense/aerospace industry
spent 1968-1972 laying major amounts of people off. Then after the Reagan
money ran out (circa 1990) the defense/aerospace industry laid everybody off
again. I personally talked my way into a programming job in 1990, and I
wouldn't work in aerospace ever again. You can't have any kind of career at
all, plus it's totally hidebound. You can't do anything different at all
without a major freakout from upper management.

Having the DoD and FAA manage an entire industry hasn't resulted in
imagination or innovation applied to anything.

